#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Coade tank 3.1

## carlitos

Hi all,

there is a new version of Coade Tank 3.1 with the lates update of code API-650.

If anyone has, please share installation files



thanksSee More: Coade tank 3.1

----------


## forum_sooji

pl share if anyone have

----------


## rpm2000hot

contact me in massenger
rpm2000hot@yahoo.com
rpm2000hot@gmail.com

----------


## muzaffar84

if anybody has found, please share it... thanks

----------


## wangren

no one have it?

----------


## mbc.engg

rpm2000hot, 

Please share the setup file with ***** if you have the same. Help will really be appreciated.

----------


## juancolegio

ok lets search

----------


## mkhurram79

To help humanity is the best thing you can do.
So if anyone has this software please share.

----------


## bowosumarwo

Brothers... 
i found these links recently:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password: 0dayshare.com

but one thing....i found some difficulties in installing the "jamu"......so if someone has the solutions please share.....

----------


## wilson.bibe

Many Thanks Mr. Bowosumarwo, first you must be use the winzip soft to extract the zip files in the rar files that you give to us, second you must be use the 7zip "http://www.7-zip.org/" soft to mount the directory named Legend, third follow the instructions in the archive install.txt, easy, but the hasp emulator have the same name of the Caesar 5.10, you must be decide what you want in your machine, ok?. Disable your virus protection when you install the soft.

----------


## mbc.engg

wilson.bibe, please let me know whether above 3.1 tank links are working or not after installations. 

Friend please also let us know what to do with 7zip from "http://www.7-zip.org/" soft. For what purpose it shall be used and how?

----------


## tuancham

Thank, Hope it working

----------


## faizol

> Brothers... 
> i found these links recently:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
> ...



Friend,

I can't acess rapidshare website. could you re-upload at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and send a link to me at faizol@mset.com.my.



Your cooperation are appreciated.

Thank you.: :Embarrassment: See More: Coade tank 3.1

----------


## wilson.bibe

Dear Mukesh, yes it is working fine after installation, and the "7zip" are necessary to remount the directory "LEGENG" where you find the archives for instalations the Coade tanks 3.1
Best regards

----------


## faizol

> Dear Mukesh, yes it is working fine after installation, and the "7zip" are necessary to remount the directory "LEGENG" where you find the archives for instalations the Coade tanks 3.1
> Best regards



Dear Friend,

could you re-upload in www. ifile.it and send tutorial to install. your cooperation are appreciated.

Thank you. :Confused:

----------


## mbc.engg

wilson.bibe Thanks to you. I will check today and if required again contact you for "How to remount the directory LEGEND with 7zip".

Once again thanks to you and "Bowosumarwo" for the contribution. Thanks friends.

----------


## mkhurram79

Great share
thnx

----------


## mbc.engg

wilson.bibe, I have installed the TANK 3.1 in my system. But it is giving me error "HASP Key not found (H0007)". 
Is it that like CEASER II 5.1, I can not install this TANK 3.1 on CORE 2 Duo or Dual Core machine? I have noticed earlier for CEASER II 5.1 also, that people who have installed in P3 or P4 machine, installation was successful. But installation in 2 core system or celeron processor was not successful. Is same possible for this TANK 3.1 setup provided above?

----------


## wilson.bibe

Dear Mukesh, I resolved this problem that you write reinstalling the codeware compress 6258, because it instaling the hasp drivers automatically, I believe that your problem be resolved also, regards.

----------


## wangren

the link is expired ,any one can give a new link,thanks very much
my email:wangshengfff@hotmail.com

----------


## sopolsing

thank you very much,All friends.

----------


## thaivietnam

Dear All,

I downloaded the package for install, but i don't how to mount legend file serial by 7zip...So pls help me to do that.

Thanks & Best Regard
CHU QUANG THAI

----------


## tuancham

> Dear All,
> 
> I downloaded the package for install, but i don't how to mount legend file serial by 7zip...So pls help me to do that.
> 
> Thanks & Best Regard
> CHU QUANG THAI



1.First unzip by any kind of softwares like winzip, winrar 
2. unzip by 7zip software

I tested coade tank & it work perfect

----------


## tuancham

If you had installed software (LND emulation tool before) you should remove *.hasp in your systems ex. C:/windows/systems/*.hasp.
And then copy new *.hasp of coade tank 3.1 to systems32 folder, run *LND Emulator Utility.exe* click uninstall button to remove old driver and install. It will work!!!!

----------


## mbc.engg

> If you had installed software (LND emulation tool before) you should remove *.hasp in your systems ex. C:/windows/systems/*.hasp.
> And then copy new *.hasp of coade tank 3.1 to systems32 folder, run *LND Emulator Utility.exe* click uninstall button to remove old driver and install. It will work!!!!



I have done what you have written still I am getting same error : HASP Key not found (H0007). 

Please tell me what should I do now? This is for your information that I am selecting "green lock" local ESL while installation. 



On which system you have installed P3 / P4 / Dual Core / Core 2 Duo / Celeron?See More: Coade tank 3.1

----------


## thaivietnam

> If you had installed software (LND emulation tool before) you should remove *.hasp in your systems ex. C:/windows/systems/*.hasp.
> And then copy new *.hasp of coade tank 3.1 to systems32 folder, run *LND Emulator Utility.exe* click uninstall button to remove old driver and install. It will work!!!!



Thanks TUANCHAM,

Are you Vietnamese, so we can discuss and exchange about more thing, you can add my email: thaicvc@gmail.com or yahoo: thai_nghean.

Regard,

CHU QUANG THAI

----------


## stingy39

Hi Guys, 

I just uploaded files 4 u. 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

extract the files to folder. 
click setup folder and run setup.exe  :Smile:  During installation select green dongle icon
click LEgend/system32  folder and copy "795F1F82.hasp" file and pasted to your windows system32 folder. 
run LND Emulator Utility before starting Tank 3-1  program.It is neccessary for program running. DONT FOTGET!!!!
Your antivirus software give a message when LND run. Please allow this process for proper program running.
Finally prepare your coffee 3 in 1  :Smile:

----------


## mbc.engg

Stigny39,
friend I am getting error "HASP Key not found (H0007)" after installation. What to do now?

----------


## stingy39

muskesh, please stop LNd emulator and then restart it . Thats all I know.

----------


## mbc.engg

Stigny39,
I have tried whatever you have suggested and other person suggested but still getting error "HASP Key not found (H0007)" after installation. I think like CEASER II 5.1, TANK 3.1 also can not be installed on 2 Core system and celeron?

If any one can help on this issue, then please...

----------


## stingy39

Mukesh, I dont think problem is related with core 2 or any other. Please close tank program. 
first start emu then tank program. If u fail again please remove software and try to install again.

----------


## tuancham

> Stigny39,
> I have tried whatever you have suggested and other person suggested but still getting error "HASP Key not found (H0007)" after installation. I think like CEASER II 5.1, TANK 3.1 also can not be installed on 2 Core system and celeron?
> 
> If any one can help on this issue, then please...



I have Core 2(desktop) & AMD tutrion (notebook), both of them are working well with coad tank 3.1
did you delete *.hasp of caesar II software in system32 folder ? beacause 2 softwares of LND emulator do'nt want live together

----------


## mbc.engg

Stingy39, I have also reinstalled TANK 3.1. After new installation, I am starting emulator first then TANK 3.1 but still getting that error. I hope Your TANK 3.1 software with 8 links are same as supplied initially with 2 links by Bowosumarwo on first page. I have downloaded that 2 links software only.

Tuancham, I have deleted *.HASP from system32 then again copied from TANK 3.1 into system32 after installation. Yet getting same error. 

This is for information that I am my system is XP Service Pack 3.

Friends please help if any one have idea...

----------


## MNMT86

Thank you very much

----------


## tuancham

> Stingy39, I have also reinstalled TANK 3.1. After new installation, I am starting emulator first then TANK 3.1 but still getting that error. I hope Your TANK 3.1 software with 8 links are same as supplied initially with 2 links by Bowosumarwo on first page. I have downloaded that 2 links software only.
> 
> Tuancham, I have deleted *.HASP from system32 then again copied from TANK 3.1 into system32 after installation. Yet getting same error. 
> 
> This is for information that I am my system is XP Service Pack 3.
> 
> Friends please help if any one have idea...



1.Run LND Emulator Utility.exe, click Uninstall Emulator button first and then click Install Emulator button. After run coad tank program
2. If can not , you should re-install windows operattion system.and re-install coade tank

----------


## platini12

COADE TANK 3.1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bowosumarwo

Those links works good brother......

See More: Coade tank 3.1

----------


## bowosumarwo

btw for installing and uninstalling the emulator you should restart your computer......
I am using coade tank 3.1 and pvelite 2008, they can't work together....
pvelite2008 using vusb emulator and tank3.1 using LND emulator. for using pvelite2008 i will have to install vusb emulator then restart my pc, and then pvelite2008 will works good but tank3.1 will not run.
After using pvelite2008 i restart my pc, then pvelite2008 error message appear but tank 3.1 works good...
i still have no solution for making tank3.1 and pvelite2008 works together....

----------


## EduardoRex

Both  emulators for pv2008 and Caesar 5.1 can run in Core2Duo AND can run together.
The best way i found out to install LND was:
install  Caesar 5.1
Uninstall Alladin hasp driver by Control panel - if its not there, reinstall it from the caesar installation folder (setupesl.exe) 
Try LND at this point - if it doesnt work follow below:
Uninstall Alladin hasp driver by Control panel
this time install setupesl.exe of caesar 5.00 (older version - find it and keep it)
try LND and it will sure work now.
Best Luck for all

----------


## muzaffar84

When I run LND Emulator Utility and press install emulator, it shows an error like "could not open haspfilter.sys error 2 / error 6" My OS is Vista 64 bit. Is it not working on Vista 64 but?

----------


## TGM

Dear all,

I also got the same problem. And after I checked Tank 3.1, It seems that it could work perfect if We also install HASP4_driver_setup (Hdd32) v. 5.30.
While I tried to download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], the available version is v.5.22.
So that way, after installed Hdd32, Tank 3.1 could be run but all of  icon is Inactive.

HASP4_driver_setup (Hdd32) could be used also for Caesar 5.1 if you got the problem with "HASP Error or Not Found". It works 100%.

So...Please share us who has setup file of HASPHASP4_driver_setup (Hdd32) v. 5.30.

We are really appreciate for it.

----------


## mbc.engg

Bowosumarwo/Stingy39 /Tuancham/Friends,

Friends finally I have succeeded in installaion of TANK 3.1 on one of P4 machine. I can open/run TANK 3.1. But the problem is all the icons are inactive in which we enter data. Only file menus are active. All icons are inactive.

Friends please help if any one have idea what to do now...

----------


## bowosumarwo

EduardoRex, i've done your first advice...both programs runs well but after restart pvelite won't run. I didn't try your second advice (setupesl.exe for caesar 5.0) since i can't find the setupesl.exe for caesar 5.0. My current solution for my problem is to activating driver for pvelite and deactivating driver for tank when i want to use pvelite.....vice versa when i want to use tank....that way i won't have to restart my pc... ;p

Muzaffar84, maybe what you mean is hardlockfilter.sys... if that's the case put LNDemulator.exe and hardlockfilter.sys in the same folder.....then run LNDemulator.exe..

TGM, v5.30 is in the installed folder (C:/program files/coade/tank 3.1/assidrv), check the HASPDINST-HELP.BAT.......

Mukesh, obviously there's something wrong when you install the emulator...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mbc.engg

Bowosumarwo/friends,
I have installed 3 times but getting same problem...inactive icons...

----------


## muzaffar84

Dear bowosumarwo,

thanks for reply. It's already in same folder. Still facing proble... exact error message is "opening hardlock filter (....\hardlockfilter.sys) error 6

if anyone has already installed it in Vista 64 bit, tell me the method... thnaks in advance

----------


## bowosumarwo

Mukesh, i guess there's already another emulator for coade product installed on your computer.... PM me: bowo.sumarwo@gmail.com i hope i can help you.......

Muzaffar84, as far as i know the emulator is only working on x32, it doesn't working on x64.....

----------


## bowosumarwo

Mukesh, i guess there's already another emulator for coade product installed on your computer.... PM me: bowo.sumarwo@gmail.com i hope i can help you.......

Muzaffar84, as far as i know the emulator is only working on x32, it doesn't working on x64.....

----------


## sopolsing

Thank All,Friend.

----------


## muzaffar84

> Mukesh, i guess there's already another emulator for coade product installed on your computer.... PM me: bowo.sumarwo@gmail.com i hope i can help you.......
> 
> Muzaffar84, as far as i know the emulator is only working on x32, it doesn't working on x64.....



I've installed it on 32 bit and now when I try to start the program it shows another error "Cannot open HASP HL drivers". I have tried latest "HASP SRM Run-time" downloaded from Aladdin website...  :Frown:  Please help me...

I'll highly appreciate if anyone could explain step by step method of installation in Vista... thanks in advanceSee More: Coade tank 3.1

----------


## TGM

Finally, I've succeed to install tank 3.1. It works perfect...which all icons is Inactive befor. Followings are the steps. 
1. Un-install of your typical softwares that using LND Emulator or HASP SRM un-Time
2. Install Tank 3.1
3. Install SetupESL (HASP SRM Run-Time v.2.5) which I used from PVElite 2008.
4. Follow instrcution of ******** steps for PVElite 2008
   You can use it on tank 3.1.
5. Run haspdinst.exe located on folder: C:\Program Files\COADE\TANK_310\Assidrv
6. Follow instruction of Legend Tank 3.1

Perhaps, it works for you.
Latest, I try to do not step 4 and it's ok.
I think that's way tank 3.1 could not work together with PVElite 2008 due to they use the same HASP.

----------


## abhilashpkurian

> Finally, I've succeed to install tank 3.1. It works perfect...which all icons is Inactive befor. Followings are the steps. 
> 1. Un-install of your typical softwares that using LND Emulator or HASP SRM un-Time
> 2. Install Tank 3.1
> 3. Install SetupESL (HASP SRM Run-Time v.2.5) which I used from PVElite 2008.
> 4. Follow instrcution of ******** steps for PVElite 2008
>    You can use it on tank 3.1.
> 5. Run haspdinst.exe located on folder: C:\Program Files\COADE\TANK_310\Assidrv
> 6. Follow instruction of Legend Tank 3.1
> 
> ...



Hi TGM,

Could you please upload the medicene (only medicene for PVelite 2008), which is working. 

Thanks a lot.

Regards,
Abhilash Kurian

----------


## abhilashpkurian

> btw for installing and uninstalling the emulator you should restart your computer......
> I am using coade tank 3.1 and pvelite 2008, they can't work together....
> pvelite2008 using vusb emulator and tank3.1 using LND emulator. for using pvelite2008 i will have to install vusb emulator then restart my pc, and then pvelite2008 will works good but tank3.1 will not run.
> After using pvelite2008 i restart my pc, then pvelite2008 error message appear but tank 3.1 works good...
> i still have no solution for making tank3.1 and pvelite2008 works together....



HI,

Could you please upload the medicene (only medicene) for PVElite 2008, which is working. Thanks.

Regards,
Abhilash Kurian

----------


## faizol

> Hi TGM,
> 
> Could you please upload the medicene (only medicene for PVelite 2008), which is working. 
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhilash Kurian



Dear Abhilash Kurian

Could you upload in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and then send link to my email at faizol@mset.com.my

Kindly, your cooperation are appreciated.

Thank you. :Embarrassment:

----------


## mkhurram79

Can anybody explain the step be step installation procedure of coade tank 3.1. and from where i can get the LND emulator utility.

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

Can some body explain how is the way so that COADE TANK 3.1 and CAESAR 5.2 can work in one computer?

----------


## mkhurram79

> Finally, I've succeed to install tank 3.1. It works perfect...which all icons is Inactive befor. Followings are the steps. 
> 1. Un-install of your typical softwares that using LND Emulator or HASP SRM un-Time
> 2. Install Tank 3.1
> 3. Install SetupESL (HASP SRM Run-Time v.2.5) which I used from PVElite 2008.
> 4. Follow instrcution of ******** steps for PVElite 2008
>    You can use it on tank 3.1.
> 5. Run haspdinst.exe located on folder: C:\Program Files\COADE\TANK_310\Assidrv
> 6. Follow instruction of Legend Tank 3.1
> 
> ...



Dear TGM and all members

I tried to install tank 3.1 by your described process and able to install it. But there is a problem. When i run programe and click new in file menu nothing will happen. 
And secondly in software windown at right corner there is written "dealer/eval copy".
Can you solve these problems

----------


## oomlwin

Hi,
I'm new here. When I tried to install LND emulator, nothing happen. It seemed like the emulator isn't installed at all. I tried to look for the installed emulator but nothing in my 'Start' menu. Is that 'Emulator installation' faulty or should I look for somewhere else in my computer. I read in the forum about people are able to install and run Tank. Can anyone help? Thanks.
oomlwin

----------


## aan09

Download the rar file form below link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

SIMPLE EASY STEPS 

1.	Extract RAR file 
2.	02 folders legend and setup
3.	for legend  .Run LND Emulator Utility.exe, click Uninstall Emulator button first and then click Install Emulator button
4.	for system 32  copy  .hasp file in your system c drive
5.	from setup , run setup for coade tank program
6.	restart system

----------


## suresh750

Can u share with us the earlier version

pl email-suresh750@gmail.com
Thanks




> Hi all,
> 
> there is a new version of Coade Tank 3.1 with the lates update of code API-650.
> 
> If anyone has, please share installation files
> 
> thanks

----------


## ahmedalish@gmail.com

my Dear brother and sisters

need your help to get the working link for tank 3.1... please email it to ahmedalish@gmail.com

Thank you so much

----------


## ahmedalish@gmail.com

And is there any brother out there to share rapidshare premium username and password?



Will be very thankful to himSee More: Coade tank 3.1

----------


## suresh750

dear aan09,
this link gives an error
can yuo send nother link pl.
suresh750@gmail.com

----------


## vijay1583

Hello, 
I downloaded and installed in my lap which is having VISTA. After opening LND simulator wen i press install it showing error 6 i.e opening Hardlock Filter error. I placed the file which is in system32 on my lap's system32 folder. 
Kindly help me what i should do for this error.

Thanks
Vijay.

----------


## vsn

Dear All,

Please help me to install tank 3.10 ----- version.

I have downloaded part-1 and part-2 files, then I have extracted the files using winrar. There are total 26 files winrar files (I-ct3101 to I-ct3126), 1 legend file and 1 0dayshare file.

Please advice me how to install this software. What I have to do with 7Zip file??

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Venkadesh

----------


## robertantoreni

how to instal the coade Tank 3.1 in windows 7

----------


## fabio-lr

your choice..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baronwisanggeni

is there anyone successfully to install this software?

----------


## duazo2009

> how to instal the coade Tank 3.1 in windows 7





hi successfully install it in Windows seven,

----------


## fabio-lr

working perfectly in XP ..

----------


## fabio-lr

if someone needs, I have
PV ELITE 2008
COMPRESS 6258
COADE TANK 3.1

Tks

----------


## whtechc

> working perfectly in XP ..



Hi Fabio,
can you share with us the installation procedure.
Thanks mate

----------


## fabio-lr

Absolutely!

Download this.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

is a single file, unzip with winrar.
show the folder COADE TANK 3.1
Inside are two folders
Legend & Setup

Entering the Setup folder and run the "setup"

Choose OPTION green!
After installation restart your computer.

Attention
"Disable your Antivirus, can cause conflict with emulator.

Enter the folder Legend

Copy the file that is inside the folder "system is 32" in the system32 folder in C: \ WINDOWS \ system32. Be careful not to put in another folder.

Run the file LND Emulator Utility folder LEGEND.

If your antivirus is now enabled it will find it a Torjan.

You get a small screen and you must click on Install emulator.

Run the program.

Enjoy

----------


## engsamih

Thanks alot

See More: Coade tank 3.1

----------


## ahmed elkordi

any one could help, i get error 6 when i try to install lnd emulator my os is vista 32 please email me on elkordiahmed@hotmail.com ....thanks

----------


## duazo2009

> any one could help, i get error 6 when i try to install lnd emulator my os is vista 32 please email me on elkordiahmed@hotmail.com ....thanks



Ahmed,

Go to your user accout control settings adjust it to the minimum level, disable your antivirus temporarily then install the software..


Cheers,

duazo2009

----------


## ekristianto

Mr. Wilson.bibe,
I have already to mount (combine) the files to become 1 file (names) is legend.
So whats next?

----------


## kris_ndls

Ahmed,
click Uninstall Emulator button first and then click Install Emulator button

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Happy New Year
i have tried to install tank 3.1 , first removed the software for vessels and move the *.hasp to a temp file, then
install tank 3.1 , copy *.hasp in windows/sustem32, stop my virus program and run lnd emulator click uninstall and then install, and a message appears
opening hard lock filter ...coadetank3.1 legend: error 2
i can find what im doing wrong, could someone help me, Thanks in advance

----------


## baculi

> Happy New Year
> i have tried to install tank 3.1 , first removed the software for vessels and move the *.hasp to a temp file, then
> install tank 3.1 , copy *.hasp in windows/sustem32, stop my virus program and run lnd emulator click uninstall and then install, and a message appears
> opening hard lock filter ...coadetank3.1 legend: error 2
> i can find what im doing wrong, could someone help me, Thanks in advance



You use windows XP or Vista or Win7?

----------


## anahiberberian

hi, fabio i need coade tank and pvelite, do you can send me the link, thank you very much





> if someone needs, I have
> PV ELITE 2008
> COMPRESS 6258
> COADE TANK 3.1
> 
> Tks

----------


## NeedHelp

Thanks but I get an error after clicking Install: Opening HardlockFIlter error 6

----------


## suresh750

Can u send me the download link with installation instruction
many thanks

----------


## p_alex

Does anyone knows which is better between Coade Tank and ETANK?

----------


## carlitos

I think Etank because you can calculate by API-650 and API-620 codes (tank only API-650).

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Sorry i didnt notice that you ask in relation with my question of problems installing  Tank 3.1, my operating system is Vista, however i also tried in an XP PC and the problem is similar only the error number change
I have unisntalled the software and reinstalled but problem remain

I do hope that someone who has succed could give me a hint how to proceed


Thanks in advanceSee More: Coade tank 3.1

----------


## anahiberberian

hola francisco, te escribo en espa&#241;ol por tu nombre supongo que hablas espa&#241;ol, te cuento que yo tengo el xp, y tampoco pude instalarlo, si el pvelite por eso deje de intentar instalar el tank,  el problema es la llave ahora me dice que la version es muy vieja, el hasp emulador, tengo que seguir probando. saludos

----------


## mjmehta81

Hi Robertantoreni,

I really need your help.. I am trying to install Tank 3.10 in Windows 7, i am getting error : 6 when trying to install LND emulator.exe.

Please help me.  my mail id is mjmehta81@yahoo.co.in..please disuss .. i am in very urgent need,.,.,

----------


## duazo2009

> Hi Robertantoreni,
> 
> I really need your help.. I am trying to install Tank 3.10 in Windows 7, i am getting error : 6 when trying to install LND emulator.exe.
> 
> Please help me.  my mail id is mjmehta81@yahoo.co.in..please disuss .. i am in very urgent need,.,.,



If you want to install that software in windows seven, first you have to go to user account setting and adjust it going down, then disable your antivirus and then install as per instruction by that software..thats all


Cheers,

duazo2009

----------


## mjmehta81

hi duaz02009,

Thanks for reply.. Can u explain me what do u mean by "adjust it going down"... i want to understand what do u want me to do changes in the setting.

Just to keep u informed... i tried all the ways.. soemtimes error 6, sometimes error: 2 when installing LND...

i follow the instruction religiously, but no success.

Mrudang

----------


## aps70

&iexcl;hurra! &iexcl;muchas muchas!

----------


## cuongmehut

Dear MBC.ENGG,
Have you repaired the inactive icons of Tank 3.1?
After installed tank 3.1 on Window XP_Sp2 I have this error too. If you can, please help me come over this problem.
Thank you so much!
Cuongmehut.

----------


## Roberto Montano Ruiz

Hi, 
I have a cuad core amd phenom 64. Caesar 5.1 & Tank 3.1 both installed. Works.

Download help files:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

1.- Temporarily disable during installation (Antivirus, Firewall and internet)
2.- Run Aladdin_Diagnostics  - aksdiag32_setup.exe and update drivers.
3.- Run hdd32.exe
4.- Install Caesar ii 5.1 and or Coade 3.1
5.- Note different size, 795F1F82.hasp (69 kb Caesar  II 5.1 hasp) vs 795F1F82.hasp (290 kb Tank 3.1), are of different size.
4.- Create 2 folders in windows/system32, one for 69 kb Caesar II 5.1 and other for 290 kb tank 3.1
5.- Put the 795F1F82.hasp required in windows/system32 , one by one.
6.- Create folder in desktop and storage the HardlockFilter.sys (896 kb both systems) and LND Emulator Utility (1995 kb both systems).
7.- Change properties LND Emulator Utility as administrator and save.
8.- Run LND Emulator Utility.
9.- Select install emulator.
10.- Works.

Notes: Tested in Windows 7 ultimate 32 bits, newly formatted for best results.

rmontanoruiz

----------


## Prasanah

daer all

interested email to prasanah21@gmail.com
i have Tank 3.3 & 4.0

----------


## wanda231

Where could I find LND Emulator?

----------


## rmalek65

I need it too..
plz help me

----------


## pampiras

Can you help me???
Tank 3.1 doesnt work. I need lnd emulator utility taht works.
Thanks everybody

----------


## josefreitas

a new link because the 4shared and rapidshare are dead



h-t-t-p://------------.com/en/files/7wvziewhj

substitute - by 12 leters of a site.See More: Coade tank 3.1

----------


## vivek68

> Hi, 
> I have a cuad core amd phenom 64. Caesar 5.1 & Tank 3.1 both installed. Works.
> 
> Download help files:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



 AFTER ALL ABOVE i am getting error feature not found (H0031). PLEASE HELP

----------


## tobor

Hello mbc.engg,

Did ever get Tank 3.1 to run on your system?

----------


## Roberto Montano Ruiz

Yes, Tank 3.1 run in my win 7 system.

----------


## tobor

ok, can you please describe how to make it run on my system? I continue to have the "HASP key not found (H0007)" error. I anticipate your help. Regards.

----------


## Roberto Montano Ruiz

Download HASP here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Roberto Montano Ruiz

Follow this:

1.- Temporarily disable during installation (Antivirus, Firewall and internet)
2.- Run Aladdin_Diagnostics - aksdiag32_setup.exe and update drivers.
3.- Run hdd32.exe
4.- Install Caesar ii 5.1 and or Coade 3.1
5.- Note different size, 795F1F82.hasp (69 kb Caesar II 5.1 hasp) vs 795F1F82.hasp (290 kb Tank 3.1), are of different size.
4.- Create 2 folders in windows/system32, one for 69 kb Caesar II 5.1 and other for 290 kb tank 3.1
5.- Put the 795F1F82.hasp required in windows/system32 , one by one.
6.- Create folder in desktop and storage the HardlockFilter.sys (896 kb both systems) and LND Emulator Utility (1995 kb both systems).
7.- Change properties LND Emulator Utility as administrator and save.
8.- Run LND Emulator Utility.
9.- Select install emulator.

----------


## tobor

Thanks a lot.
which of them the windows version should I download? Regards

----------


## tobor

Thanks a lot.
which of them the windows version should I download? Regards

----------


## Roberto Montano Ruiz

> Thanks a lot.
> which of them the windows version should I download? Regards



Vista o Win 7, your op. system.

----------


## tobor

I am using window XP

----------


## pepecortez3604

How can you send me the compress..!!!

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com



Cheers.See More: Coade tank 3.1

----------


## sopolsing

pls share.thk. to sopolsing@hotmail.com

----------


## camycax

Thanks

----------


## axeus

hi fabio,

can you share compress 6258?

thanks in advance

----------


## axeus

hi fabio,

can you share compress 6258?

thanks in advance

----------

